# Antipodean Coffee (Kuala Lumpur)



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Antipodean KL (Kuala Lumpur) is the newest cafe in the Merdeka Coffee Group. Adding to 4 cafes in Jakarta, a cafe in CBD Sydney and a roastery in Auckland, New Zealand...this cafe also has an onsite 15kg roaster onsite. Menu is typical kiwi and Australian food with our own directly traded coffee

More...


----------

